# Problem with CEM Products stuff. Need help



## F117A (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello everyone. I'm a new poster here, but I am an old Elitefitness poster.

I recently needed to get some research chemicals, and decided to try out CEM Products.

Among other things, I received a liquidex and a liquid clomi.

about a week and a half ago, I decided to try 0.25mg of the liquidex, and after 1hr I had a bunch of really bad symptoms, including a migraine like headache, tightness on the right side of my face, and my entire body started to ache, particularly my lats, and pretty bad nausea. I was pretty much out all weekend and didn't start feeling better until about the next tuesday (about 4 days later).

I chalked this up to maybe too much liquidex, but 0.25mg never did that to me before.

So on Saturday, I was feeling pretty decent, and decided to try the liquid clomi. Wanting to play it safe, I used 0.1ml (yes, barely a drop). Well 1hr afterwards not only did the nausea come back, but my right cheek started twitching pretty badly! Sunday I was pretty nauseous, and today I can barely get anything to eat without wanting to hurl it.

So what the heck? Did I get a contaminated batch of this stuff? I'm scared to even touch it again! It's one thing to get stuff that doesn't do anything. It's another to get something that actually harms your health!!

Can anyone help with this problem?


----------



## tballz (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice first post.  

CEM Products have been around for over 10 years and this is the first time I've ever heard of anyone having issues like you said.

I've taken both of said products among others of theirs and have never had an issue.

List the batch numbers of each product.


----------



## F117A (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm sorry my first post had to be like this. I'm not accusing anyone of anything. It's actually because of this board that I decided to give them a chance. I've been a lurker for a while, and should have really joined a while back.

But anyway, is it possible that I just have a bad batch of stuff? I have the batch #'s here for you: The ldex is #: AR12102901C and the lclomi is: CL12111401C


----------



## StanG (Jan 29, 2013)

F117A said:


> I'm sorry my first post had to be like this. I'm not accusing anyone of anything. It's actually because of this board that I decided to give them a chance. I've been a lurker for a while, and should have really joined a while back.
> 
> But anyway, is it possible that I just have a bad batch of stuff? I have the batch #'s here for you: The ldex is #: AR12102901C and the lclomi is: CL12111401C



Im about 2/3 through a bottle of dex with same batch number. I had/have no issues. Sorry man.


----------



## blergs. (Jan 29, 2013)

I never had an issue like that. is it possible your getting sick? like the flu?

I am using a couple things form them now and dont feel ill.


----------



## F117A (Jan 29, 2013)

I've heard that dropping your E2 levels too low can hurt your immune system. Maybe this is the case? 

I've only taken 0.25ml of ldex about 2 weeks ago. Could it still be affecting me? Muscle aches are almost gone but nausea is still here. I can barely get thru the day. Eating seems to make my nausea worse for a few mins. I'm very slowly getting better. The only thing that's helping is getting a good nights sleep.

Maybe i crushed my e2 levels pretty bad. I'm not on anything else right now.


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Jan 29, 2013)

StanG said:


> Im about 2/3 through a bottle of dex with same batch number. I had/have no issues. Sorry man.



ditto... just finishing up cycle used dex as ai and no issues..


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Jan 29, 2013)

You caught the flu - how or why who knows but I seriously doubt the culprit is .25mg of dex.


----------



## F117A (Jan 29, 2013)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> You caught the flu - how or why who knows but I seriously doubt the culprit is .25mg of dex.



Could it be an allergic reaction to something in this stuff? Do you guys know what other ingredients are used to mix this together?


----------



## Boss of Bosses (Jan 30, 2013)

maybe you are allergic.


----------



## F117A (Jan 30, 2013)

Boss of Bosses said:


> maybe you are allergic.



Have a bit of an update for you guys.

I put 2 and 2 together, and I think what I have right now is a pretty severe bout of constipation. I think that adex dose actually did hit me hard for the first 3 days, and then constipation took over and has been there for about a week and a half.

I realized it when I started noticing a lot of my lingering pain was in my abdominal area. So I started taking some stuff for it yesterday and getting some movement going. Today I feel a lot better, Fatigued but way less nauseous. 

I'm willing to bet this is my primary issue right now. 

I'll see if I can successfully clear up my system for a week or two, then I'll try a lower dose of this stuff again and let you guys know. Hopefully it's all good and I can use my stuff as intended


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Jan 30, 2013)

constipation makes total sense... especially with the long list of symptoms you mentioned on your first post... like headache, tightness on the right side of my face, and my entire body started to ache, particularly my lats, and pretty bad nausea....  everytime I get constipated, I get that tightness on the right side of my face...


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 30, 2013)

I would think you are alergic to something in the in the chems.  I would not keep taking them.   And me like every one else in the thread has expierence with the different research chems that they sell and never had any problems including the ones you mentioned.


----------



## F117A (Jan 31, 2013)

Jack_Hammer said:


> constipation makes total sense... especially with the long list of symptoms you mentioned on your first post... like headache, tightness on the right side of my face, and my entire body started to ache, particularly my lats, and pretty bad nausea....  everytime I get constipated, I get that tightness on the right side of my face...



Well the adex definitely had a kick! after taking .25ml of it, about 1hr later I got all those side effects. I had them for 3 days, then I started feeling better, but it looks like at that point I was already starting to get pretty constipated, maybe from the stress on my body?

I felt a ton better today, I'm almost at 100% again after a good "cleaning".

I'll wait a few more days and I'll give the liquiclomi a shot again and let you guys know. I don't want to trash talk a company if their products truly are legit. I hope they are as I'd become a regular customer


----------



## blergs. (Feb 6, 2013)

I still think you caught a bug or something and its not the dex. but hey maybe its an allergy..


----------



## F117A (Feb 6, 2013)

Well as of last Sunday I am 100% good again.

I think the adex worked as expected, but the strain of the side effects seemed to have severely constipated me, and I was like that for another week.

Anyway, after my cleaning, it took me another 2 days for my body to get back to normal. 

I'm going to try the products at a much smaller dose this weekend and let you know whatever, if anything happens.


----------



## gamma (Feb 6, 2013)

I wonder if u are dosing properly?Could it be possible that u are using way to much and not know it.


----------



## F117A (Feb 9, 2013)

Alright guys. I took 0.1ml of the liquid dutast just about 2hrs ago.

So far no side effects. I'll take 0.1ml for the next 2 days, and increase to 0.25, all the way up to 1ml in the next week if I notice no side effects. My understanding is that dutasteride should be pretty much side effect free except for possible decreased libido, which right now is not a big deal to me.

I'll keep you posted.


----------

